# Woburn (part 2) Sept 2013



## full_throttle (Apr 2, 2013)

Due to the high number of request, I have now booked the following dates at Woburn, Wednesday 25th September and Friday 27th September. The  Marquiss course is unavailable so we will be playing both the Dukes and Duchess courseâ€™s. The day will start with a bacon roll and coffee, with a meal (carvery or buffet, depending on numbers) between the two rounds of golf.
*Places are limited to 28 per day* so if you want in I need a commitment in the form of some money.


I have tried to place everybody on their chosen date, but quite a few have left it up to me to put them where the space is.

The breakdown is 
Wednesday 25th September.
1 full_throttle
2 philthhefragger
3 richardc
4 richardc 1
5 richardc 2
6 charlie
7 rdiblasi75
8 rdibalsi75 1
9 rdiblasi75 2
10 rdiblasi75 3
11 amandajr
12 dave (Amanda)
13 hooper
14 lollfred
15 lollfred guest
16 lig
17 warbur
18 el bandito
19 fundy
20 hobbit
21
22
23
24


----------



## full_throttle (Apr 2, 2013)

Friday 27th September.
1 full_throttle
2 fullthrottle guest
3 mkdave
4 myoung19
5 arnoldarmchewer
6 socky
7 pieman
8 pieman guest (blundell
9 rob2
10 fozzie
11 chrisd
12 paddyc
13 pbrown7582
14 swingalot
15 scienceboy
16
17
18
19
20
21
22
23
24


Members wanting October need to let me know if they are still available and which of the two dates they prefer

rickg, 
mashleyr7
wookie
wookie guest


----------



## Wildrover (Apr 2, 2013)

Rob, I know I said I couldn't make it before but I've put the feelers out at work and I should be ok, can you put me down for the 27th please and cancel my refund.


----------



## G1BB0 (Apr 2, 2013)

pencil me in for the 27th please Rob


----------



## ScienceBoy (Apr 2, 2013)

I can conform thats fine for me, my vote is for a buffet please as I don't eat carvery!


----------



## wookie (Apr 2, 2013)

Friday for me and guest please Rob.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Apr 2, 2013)

Top job many thanks Rob Friday is spot on for me. 
Time to start counting days again then.... Dad are we.....:lol:


----------



## MadAdey (Apr 2, 2013)

Pencil me in for the Friday please Rob. That will make a nice birthday game of golf seeing as it is my B'day on the 28th.....:lol:

I will let you know tomorrow once I have checked with work.

cheers


----------



## Warbur (Apr 2, 2013)

Great stuff, thankyou.

Day is booked off and can't wait.


----------



## rickg (Apr 2, 2013)

Friday please Rob..


----------



## G1BB0 (Apr 2, 2013)

hmmm I might have to change as I see a few of the riff raff are playing the Friday


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Apr 2, 2013)

Rob, if there are now spaces available and everyone from the original March list has their preferred days then I'd love to be a part of this, put me down for Friday 27th please.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 2, 2013)

Thought I put a preference for September so can you put me down for the Friday please


----------



## ForeRighty (Apr 2, 2013)

What's the cost please??


----------



## pbrown7582 (Apr 2, 2013)

ForeRighty said:



			What's the cost please??
		
Click to expand...

Â£135 for the day all inclusive I think....


----------



## full_throttle (Apr 3, 2013)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Thought I put a preference for September so can you put me down for the Friday please
		
Click to expand...

You did  

The lists only have those that were involved in last weeks cancellation. Updated lists to follow.


----------



## full_throttle (Apr 3, 2013)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Thought I put a preference for September so can you put me down for the Friday please
		
Click to expand...




Oxfordcomma said:



			Rob, if there are now spaces available and everyone from the original March list has their preferred days then I'd love to be a part of this, put me down for Friday 27th please.
		
Click to expand...




G1BB0 said:



			pencil me in for the 27th please Rob 

Click to expand...




MadAdey said:



			Pencil me in for the Friday please Rob. That will make a nice birthday game of golf seeing as it is my B'day on the 28th.....:lol:

I will let you know tomorrow once I have checked with work.

cheers
		
Click to expand...




rickg said:



			Friday please Rob..
		
Click to expand...




Wildrover said:



			Rob, I know I said I couldn't make it before but I've put the feelers out at work and I should be ok, can you put me down for the 27th please and cancel my refund.
		
Click to expand...


Gentlemen your all in for Friday.


Due to some people having to withdraw I am now having to refund money, so please if you are new to the list can I have some form of commitment, a deposit of Â£35 now would be good with Â£50 in May and a further Â£50 in June/July.

If you require payment details please PM me so as ot to clog up this thread.

Thankyou


----------



## wookie (Apr 3, 2013)

wookie said:



			Friday for me and guest please Rob.
		
Click to expand...

Hey Rob - what about me

Also got another mate who may be interested - is that ok?


----------



## Fish (Apr 3, 2013)

I'm struggling to follow this 

You state entry is limited to 28 per day but your list only goes to 24 and with the names already on it and those now above showing interest, this is already full!

There also seems to be a lot of guests going straight in, surely guests should be a last resort when it starts to stutter after looking for forum members to commit.

Not wanting to be too controversial, but here goes anyway, 1 person has 3 guests, that's 15% of the field that day and had never posted before and hasn't posted outside of the Woburn threads in over 5 months! Surely these meets are to meet fellow "active" forum members, have the craic and form new friendships etc etc.  Personally I don't think that example fits the bill :mmm:

Nothing personal against him, just an observation and a personal opinion.

I'm interested in Friday where there seems to be more individual members that I'll meet and hopefully meet again in the future


----------



## Wildrover (Apr 3, 2013)

At the end of the day, Rob is organising it and can run it how he sees fit. You could always run your own on the lines you suggest.


----------



## Fish (Apr 3, 2013)

Wildrover said:



			At the end of the day, Rob is organising it and can run it how he sees fit. You could always run your own on the lines you suggest.
		
Click to expand...

Its not a criticism of Rob, its an observation based on when I go to a meet its nice to meet those I discuss and exchange views on the forum here with, not have 30% of the field made up with guests that I'll never see or speak to again.

Its just an opinion that's all.


----------



## Twire (Apr 3, 2013)

The two lists you see at the top of this thread are members and guests who were fully paid up on the cancelled meet. It would be a little difficult to offer them a refund just to open up more spaces that might not get filled.


----------



## Fish (Apr 3, 2013)

Twire said:



			The two lists you see at the top of this thread are members and guests who were fully paid up on the cancelled meet. It would be a little difficult to offer them a refund just to open up more spaces that might not get filled.
		
Click to expand...

I accept that, it just became more noticeable with the shortened list and then more people already asking about guests.


----------



## full_throttle (Apr 3, 2013)

When the original meeting was being organised a member asked if he could take the remaining slots on a certain day. Not wanting any empty spaces I agreed that was fine. 

After re-arranging the dates I have secured extra tee-times for both dates, originally 11 over two days now 14 over two days. This should open up any opportunities missed previously.

The lists were shortened to make it easier reading.

I have had a few enquires away from the forum, but am waiting a while for the members here to get first choice.


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Apr 3, 2013)

full_throttle said:



			Friday 27th September.
1 full_throttle
2 fullthrottle guest
3 mkdave
4 myoung19
5 arnoldarmchewer
6 socky
7 pieman
8 pieman guest (blundell
9 rob2
10 fozzie
11 chrisd
12 paddyc
13 pbrown7582
14 swingalot
15 scienceboy
16
17
18
19
20
21
22
23
24


Members wanting October need to let me know if they are still available and which of the two dates they prefer

rickg, 
mashleyr7
wookie
wookie guest
		
Click to expand...

FT

Good for me, its in the diary

Best

AAC


----------



## MadAdey (Apr 3, 2013)

G1BB0 said:



			hmmm I might have to change as I see a few of the riff raff are playing the Friday 

Click to expand...

Just because you have a nice new set of shiny clubs and a matching bag to put them in, do not look down your nose at me Mr GIBBO


----------



## MadAdey (Apr 3, 2013)

Friday 27th of September booked off work Rob, so I can confirm I will be playing.


----------



## PieMan (Apr 3, 2013)

Thanks Rob - Friday 27th perfect for myself and Blundell. Fingers crossed for the weather!!!


----------



## full_throttle (Apr 4, 2013)

tallpaul and oxfordcomma deposits recieved, you places are now secure


----------



## MKDave (Apr 4, 2013)

MadAdey said:



			Friday 27th of September booked off work Rob, so I can confirm I will be playing.
		
Click to expand...




G1BB0 said:



			pencil me in for the 27th please Rob 

Click to expand...

The awesome foursome in competition! - I'll get my game in check so you can watch in amazement from neighbouring fairways (or most likely I'll bump into you in the same group of trees)


----------



## tallpaul (Apr 4, 2013)

full_throttle said:



			tallpaul and oxfordcomma deposits recieved, you places are now secure
		
Click to expand...

Thank you


----------



## mashleyR7 (Apr 4, 2013)

I'll go down for the friday too please. 


Friday 27th September.
1 full_throttle
2 fullthrottle guest
3 mkdave
4 myoung19
5 arnoldarmchewer
6 socky
7 pieman
8 pieman guest (blundell
9 rob2
10 fozzie
11 chrisd
12 paddyc
13 pbrown7582
14 swingalot
15 scienceboy
16 mashleyr7
17
18
19
20
21
22
23
24


----------



## Wildrover (Apr 4, 2013)

mashleyR7 said:



			I'll go down for the friday too please. 


Friday 27th September.
1 full_throttle
2 fullthrottle guest
3 mkdave
4 myoung19
5 arnoldarmchewer
6 socky
7 pieman
8 pieman guest (blundell
9 rob2
10 fozzie
11 chrisd
12 paddyc
13 pbrown7582
14 swingalot
15 scienceboy
16 mashleyr7
17
18
19
20
21
22
23
24
		
Click to expand...

Rob, can you add me to the list please.


----------



## full_throttle (Apr 4, 2013)

all those that have shown an interest are in. Ill post an updated list when I get on the desktop, probably Friday afternoon


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 4, 2013)

full_throttle, if you have any spare spaces on the Wednesday when you've sorted everyone can you bear me in mind please, leave has been confirmed so I'm okay if there is one going.  Thanks.


----------



## full_throttle (Apr 5, 2013)

UPDATED LIST

wednesday 25th sept
full_throttle, warbur, rdiblasi, rdiblasi, rdiblasi, rdiblasi, philthefragger, hooper
lollfred, lollfred, richardc, richardc, richardc, charlie, el bandito, hobbit
fundy, *amandajr, amandajr*, _blue in munich_

friday 27th sept
full_throttle, full_throttle guest, wildrover, *tallpaul*, pbrown7582, rob2, mkdave, myoung19,
scieneboy, fozzie, arnoldarmchewer,swingalot, socky, wookie, wookie, rickg 
chrisd, *oxfordcomma*,paddyc, pieman, blundell, lig, mashleyR7
_homerjsimpson, fish, madadey, gibbo_

memebers in *bold* have paid a deposit
membersin _italics_ have to comit please

I have 9 spaces for wednesday and 1 for friday. I will leave this open for forum members until May then open the spaces for guests )LIG has first refusal for friday if not taken)


----------



## G1BB0 (Apr 5, 2013)

how much is the deposit? (can't be bothered searching)


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 6, 2013)

G1BB0 said:



			how much is the deposit? (can't be bothered searching)
		
Click to expand...

Â£35, then Â£50 in May & Â£50 in June as I understand it.


----------



## full_throttle (Apr 6, 2013)

Â£35 now then either as above or the full balance in July.


----------



## MKDave (Apr 6, 2013)

Awesome foursome at woburn on the friday too!!


----------



## G1BB0 (Apr 6, 2013)

can you wait a week or so for my deposit, my 2 lads just started work this week (woohooo) so just lost the last of my tax credits/child benefit and bank rolling their travel etc so mega skint right now


----------



## full_throttle (Apr 6, 2013)

G1BB0 said:



			can you wait a week or so for my deposit, my 2 lads just started work this week (woohooo) so just lost the last of my tax credits/child benefit and bank rolling their travel etc so mega skint right now 

Click to expand...

You have two days


----------



## PieMan (Apr 6, 2013)

full_throttle said:



			Â£35 now then either as above or the full balance in July.
		
Click to expand...

Rob - am I right in thinking that my payment for March has just been rolled over for September?


----------



## pbrown7582 (Apr 6, 2013)

full_throttle said:



			You have two days 

Click to expand...


Wanna cash in an R1? :lol:


----------



## full_throttle (Apr 6, 2013)

PieMan said:



			Rob - am I right in thinking that my payment for March has just been rolled over for September?
		
Click to expand...


Yes, but if you want to send me any more then please do.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 6, 2013)

Cheque for Friday 27th sent today


----------



## PieMan (Apr 6, 2013)

full_throttle said:



			Yes, but if you want to send me any more then please do.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## full_throttle (Apr 10, 2013)

UPDATED LIST

wednesday 25th sept
full_throttle, warbur, rdiblasi, rdiblasi, rdiblasi, rdiblasi, philthefragger, hooper
lollfred, lollfred, richardc, richardc, richardc, charlie, el bandito, hobbit
fundy, *amandajr, amandajr, blue in munich*

friday 27th sept
full_throttle, full_throttle guest, wildrover, *tallpaul*, pbrown7582, rob2, mkdave, myoung19,
scieneboy, fozzie, arnoldarmchewer,swingalot, socky, wookie, wookie, rickg 
chrisd, *oxfordcomma*,paddyc, pieman, blundell, lig, mashleyR7 *homerjsimpson*
_fish, madadey, gibbo_

memebers in *bold* have paid a deposit
membersin _italics_ have to comit please

I have 8 spaces for wednesday and 1 for friday. I will leave this open for forum members until May then open the spaces for guests )LIG has first refusal for friday if not taken)[/QUOTE]


----------



## pbrown7582 (Apr 12, 2013)

Just had an email through from IJP Design promoting a Woburn 4 ball 18 holes and burger afterwards until end of April for Â£410.
Highlights what cracking deal you've got us FT!  :thup:


----------



## full_throttle (Apr 12, 2013)

I agree, we have been offered a fantastic deal, longer daylight hours and hopefully warmer temperatures will be on offer too. 

Still spaces if anybody wants to send me a deposit which would secure your spot.


----------



## full_throttle (Apr 20, 2013)

UPDATED LIST

wednesday 25th sept
full_throttle, warbur, rdiblasi, rdiblasi, rdiblasi, rdiblasi, philthefragger, hooper
lollfred, lollfred, richardc, richardc, richardc, charlie, el bandito, hobbit
fundy, *amandajr, amandajr, blue in munich*

friday 27th sept
full_throttle, full_throttle guest, wildrover, *tallpaul*, pbrown7582, rob2, mkdave, myoung19,
scieneboy, fozzie, arnoldarmchewer,swingalot, socky, wookie, wookie, rickg 
chrisd, *oxfordcomma*,paddyc, pieman, blundell, lig, mashleyR7 *homerjsimpson*
_fish_, *madadey*

memebers in *bold* have paid a deposit
membersin _italics_ have to comit please

I have 8 spaces for wednesday, Friday is now provisionally full depending on deposits being received


----------



## full_throttle (Jun 15, 2013)

UPDATED LIST

wednesday 25th sept
full_throttle, warbur, rdiblasi, rdiblasi, rdiblasi, rdiblasi, philthefragger, hooper, lollfred, lollfred, richardc, richardc, richardc, charlie, el bandito, hobbit, fundy,  blue in munich, *amandajr, amandajr,*

friday 27th sept
full_throttle, full_throttle guest, wildrover, pbrown7582, rob2, mkdave, myoung19, scieneboy, arnoldarmchewer,swingalot, socky, wookie, wookie, rickg, chrisd, paddyc, pieman, blundell, lig, mashleyR7 *homerjsimpson, madadey, tallpaul, oxfordcomma*

memebers in *bold* have paid a deposit


Wednesday is now full, there will be 5x4balls
Friday has 6x4balls so still time to get involved.

Details can be found on the first page of this thread


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 15, 2013)

full_throttle said:



			UPDATED LIST

wednesday 25th sept
full_throttle, warbur, rdiblasi, rdiblasi, rdiblasi, rdiblasi, philthefragger, hooper, lollfred, lollfred, richardc, richardc, richardc, charlie, el bandito, hobbit, fundy,  blue in munich, *amandajr, amandajr,*

friday 27th sept
full_throttle, full_throttle guest, wildrover, pbrown7582, rob2, mkdave, myoung19, scieneboy, arnoldarmchewer,swingalot, socky, wookie, wookie, rickg, chrisd, paddyc, pieman, blundell, lig, mashleyR7 *homerjsimpson, madadey, tallpaul, oxfordcomma*

memebers in *bold* have paid a deposit


Wednesday is now full, there will be 5x4balls
Friday has 6x4balls so still time to get involved.

Details can be found on the first page of this thread
		
Click to expand...

When do you need the balance by (and how much?)


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jun 15, 2013)

Interested in this and is it possible to bring a guest. 

Just have to check I can book the day off etc.


----------



## full_throttle (Jun 15, 2013)

guests are welcome, if you can arrange the time off work let me know and I'll forward any information you may require


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jun 15, 2013)

Thanks, will let you know Monday. What deposit do you require so I can sort with my mate.


----------



## vkurup (Jun 16, 2013)

Looks like Woburn and I are a bit jinxed.. 

Sept 27th, will be boarding a flight for a week of golf in the US.. so I guess, I am out..


----------



## full_throttle (Jun 16, 2013)

total amount is Â£135 per golfer, that will include the prize sweep. I would ask for a Â£35pp deposit, but the balance needs to be paid for by the end of July, so it's up to you to decide how you wish to pay if your able to join us


----------



## Region3 (Jun 18, 2013)

Robert, am I reading this right.

Weds is full with 20 people, but Friday has space with 24?
How many can you take on the Friday?


----------



## full_throttle (Jul 16, 2013)

Region


just looking through and found this.


i can have another tee time on friday if required.



Just awaiting three final payments, then I can post the proposed draw,


----------



## sev112 (Jul 16, 2013)

full_throttle said:



			Region


just looking through and found this.


i can have another tee time on friday if required.



Just awaiting three final payments, then I can post the proposed draw,
		
Click to expand...

Rob

 After all my palarva earlier, I am now free on Fri 27th - if you do still have space I'd like to "come back in"
LE me know if at all poss
Steve


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Jul 17, 2013)

full_throttle said:



			Just awaiting three final payments, then I can post the proposed draw,
		
Click to expand...

Rob, I think one of those is me, isn't it. Sorry about the delay, been a very busy time at work. I'll send it over tomorrow.


----------



## Region3 (Jul 17, 2013)

full_throttle said:



			Region

just looking through and found this.

i can have another tee time on friday if required.

Just awaiting three final payments, then I can post the proposed draw,
		
Click to expand...


If it doesn't cause you any grief Robert, put me down for the Friday please 

If it's hassle then don't worry about it.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jul 17, 2013)

FT, Do you have any spaces left for the Friday. I am up for it but I would rather stay down on the Friday evening and travel back Saturday morning.


----------



## full_throttle (Jul 17, 2013)

Region3 and Lincoln Quaker, clear your diaries

I will ring Woburn tomorrow to confirm I can still fit you in

if I can I would need the money within a week please

Sev112, if you read this check your pm again


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jul 17, 2013)

full_throttle said:



			Region3 and Lincoln Quaker, clear your diaries

I will ring Woburn tomorrow to confirm I can still fit you in

if I can I would need the money within a week please

Sev112, if you read this check your pm again
		
Click to expand...

I am 100% in. Pm me and we can sort the finer details. I will pay for it in full Friday. Another bonus premier inn 12 miles away is only Â£29 the night before.


----------



## full_throttle (Jul 18, 2013)

I have managed to secure another tee time for Friday 27th August, which means I have on space left.

If anybody wishes to take it, please contact me via PM so payment details can be sorted.


----------



## G1BB0 (Jul 18, 2013)

pm sent, I will have it, had some funds come in and a change of personal circumstances 

ooh, wait, just gotta check work diary lol so hold fire. is it 27th august or 27th of september? if september which it must be as its a friday lol then I already have it booked off so am in, ig august then no can do


----------



## fundy (Jul 18, 2013)

G1BB0 said:



			pm sent, I will have it, had some funds come in and a change of personal circumstances 

ooh, wait, just gotta check work diary lol so hold fire. is it 27th august or 27th of september? if september which it must be as its a friday lol then I already have it booked off so am in, ig august then no can do
		
Click to expand...

its september 

and good to hear things are better


----------



## Region3 (Jul 18, 2013)

G1BB0 said:



			pm sent, I will have it, had some funds come in and a change of personal circumstances 

ooh, wait, just gotta check work diary lol so hold fire. is it 27th august or 27th of september? if september which it must be as its a friday lol then I already have it booked off so am in, ig august then no can do
		
Click to expand...

Thats the spirit..... Revenge on the Dukes!!!!!

The other course will be fine. I've heard it's wide open


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jul 18, 2013)

PM sent. Really looking forward to it.  Is there space for one more?


----------



## G1BB0 (Jul 19, 2013)

Region3 said:



			Thats the spirit..... Revenge on the Dukes!!!!!

The other course will be fine. I've heard it's wide open 

Click to expand...

damn right Gary, just ordered 3 dozen balls though just in case


----------



## Fish (Jul 19, 2013)

G1BB0 said:



			damn right Gary, just ordered 3 dozen balls though just in case 

Click to expand...

Dunlops or Pinnacles


----------



## Hobbit (Jul 20, 2013)

G1BB0 said:



			damn right Gary, just ordered 3 dozen balls though just in case 

Click to expand...

That'll get you through the front nine Steve.


----------



## G1BB0 (Jul 20, 2013)

Fish said:



			Dunlops or Pinnacles 

Click to expand...

pro v1. might aswell do it in style


----------



## rickg (Jul 20, 2013)

G1BB0 said:



			pro v1. might aswell do it in style 

Click to expand...

Hope I'm following you round......need some new balls..... Have a penchant for one hit Pro V1's :rofl:


----------



## G1BB0 (Jul 20, 2013)

I mark all my balls with LFC so if your happy to use them then fair play


----------



## full_throttle (Jul 24, 2013)

Thanks to a late surge this is now full.

just a few more monies to be sent and then the draw can be published.


any questions please ask.

also any handicap changes could you let me know as it is my intention to have all the cards ready before the dates.


----------



## LIG (Jul 24, 2013)

Unlikely to play any club comps for a while so will remain, officially, off 13.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jul 24, 2013)

FT my h/cap has gone up to 11.2 and the way its going may well be 11.5 after next 3 comps!


----------



## sev112 (Jul 24, 2013)

9.7 now rob
The slide towards old age continues ...


----------



## G1BB0 (Jul 24, 2013)

22.2 woohoo, I think the H4H donations will be coming from me in the handicap challenge, xfering money tonight btw will pm when sent


----------



## full_throttle (Jul 31, 2013)

I have a couple of buggies on order, one for each day. once space in each is taken, does anybody wish to share?

please let me know asap so I can finalise the draw for the two days


----------



## G1BB0 (Jul 31, 2013)

I will


----------



## full_throttle (Jul 31, 2013)

OK, the thing is it's due out in the first group on Friday. 

is that still ok, it's not cheap either i think Â£55 the day so Â£27.50 

another option is you use it one round and i use it another so we could share the cost even more

you decide


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 31, 2013)

My handicap is now 10 and David's 13!


----------



## G1BB0 (Jul 31, 2013)

I am easy Rob, I will be carrying so happy to use for 1 round or 2 not fussed about cost lol if it saves my feet 

I am only 30 mins awsy so 1st group is fine also


----------



## G1BB0 (Jul 31, 2013)

I am easy Rob, I will be carrying so happy to use for 1 round or 2 not fussed about cost lol if it saves my feet 

I am only 30 mins awsy so 1st group is fine also


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jul 31, 2013)

full_throttle said:



			I have a couple of buggies on order, one for each day. once space in each is taken, does anybody wish to share?

please let me know asap so I can finalise the draw for the two days
		
Click to expand...

 FT, What time is the draw from, I am staying over the night before but wouldn't mind a later start if possible.


----------



## full_throttle (Jul 31, 2013)

First tee time on Friday is 0745, then every 8 minutes I believe. 


LQ you will be in the last group if that is more suitable.

G1BBO, we will share the buggy, one round each. 

The Draw will be posted on another thread hopefully Sunday.


----------



## fundy (Jul 31, 2013)

Assume you are going to ask them for cards in advance again Rob, if you get them to leave them at the front desk as before I'll get them written up ahead of the 2 days


----------



## full_throttle (Jul 31, 2013)

of course, once i have sorted the draw out i'll send you a copy for the scorecards.

cheers


----------



## G1BB0 (Jul 31, 2013)

and as an aside Rob... stop getting cut will ya, will be 5 shots difference between us soon


----------



## full_throttle (Jul 31, 2013)

G1BB0 said:



			and as an aside Rob... stop getting cut will ya, will be 5 shots difference between us soon 

Click to expand...

not playing well enough atm to get another cut, although never say never


----------



## RichardC (Jul 31, 2013)

Rob,

I did have a buggy reserved for the original day, but I have forgotten to sort one for the new date. If there is still a space in one for Charlie that would be great, if not I will contact Woburn to get another.


----------



## G1BB0 (Jul 31, 2013)

I am happy to walk Richard, I might be hobbling after 27 though but I dont mind manning up a bit


----------



## RichardC (Jul 31, 2013)

G1BB0 said:



			I am happy to walk Richard, I might be hobbling after 27 though but I dont mind manning up a bit 

Click to expand...

Are you not playing on Friday? I am playing Wednesday.


----------



## G1BB0 (Jul 31, 2013)

ahh, thats me sorted then


----------



## Region3 (Jul 31, 2013)

G1BB0 said:



			I am happy to walk Richard, I might be hobbling after 27 though but I dont mind manning up a bit 

Click to expand...

Tut tut Gibbo, don't go saying things like that anywhere near Anfield!


----------



## G1BB0 (Jul 31, 2013)

played 27 carrying at the weekend with brand new shoes on... last few holes were a chore (and I was playing dross... again)


----------



## full_throttle (Aug 1, 2013)

RichardC said:



			Rob,

I did have a buggy reserved for the original day, but I have forgotten to sort one for the new date. If there is still a space in one for Charlie that would be great, if not I will contact Woburn to get another.
		
Click to expand...

Richard, the ons space taken on Wed was for charlie, I was hoping to get some one else to share the cost.

I will contact woburn and reserve one for each day, which need to paid for in cash on the day


----------



## RichardC (Aug 1, 2013)

full_throttle said:



			Richard, the ons space taken on Wed was for charlie, I was hoping to get some one else to share the cost.

I will contact woburn and reserve one for each day, which need to paid for in cash on the day
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Rob :thup:


----------



## Hobbit (Aug 1, 2013)

RichardC said:



			Cheers Rob :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Richard, if Charlie can put up with my company after Cooden I'll share on the Wed @ Woburn.

brian


----------



## ScienceBoy (Aug 3, 2013)

Might have to pull out of this, down to work 12 hour night shifts in this period.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Aug 5, 2013)

Thread locked
See new thread for draw times and other details


----------

